# Appliances USA made?



## Blair1955 (Apr 14, 2007)

After some home improvements are finished I will need to replace my current washer and dryer. I would prefer American made. So far the products I have looked at are from South Korea. Anyone advice with these? 

thanks, Blair


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, I have the LG brand (I think they are S. Korean) front loaders with energy star and water saving. They also make one that steam cleans now; I don't know how it works.
The pair we have is quiet enough that we installed them in the breakfast nook instead of in the basement. Besides, we are age 61 to 70 so we don't like steps.
I recommend the LG brand which is available at Home Depot. (Zero interest for 1 year)
Glenn


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 14, 2007)

It does not make any difference where they are made. Any reasonably developed country can produce consumer items.

Appliances and similar items are made to the manufacturers specifications. Few are made using all parts made by the company who's name is on the label.

It is just like the car business. Some manufacturers (like Toyota) use American and foreign parts to assemble cars in the U.S. and Japan. U.S. manufacturers also use American and foreign parts to assemble cars in the  U.S. and elsewhere.

What you are buying is price and brand is one order or the other.

If you want very good appliances, bite the bullet and buy European brands, but they may also have Japanese or Korean parts.

Last I heard the U.S. was 15th in education and falling. How about Japan? What does that say about quality?


----------



## Blair1955 (Apr 14, 2007)

mudmixer


Thanks for the reply. I understand in todays world it is almost impossible to buy anything that is totally made in one country. And I do agree that products made overseas are of high quality but I still feel a loyalty to buy American products. Thats my personal opinion and I understand others may not feel the same as I do. I also know that our educational system needs help and now. However with our downfalls I still believe Americans can compete with anyone in the world. 

Blair


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 15, 2007)

If you deal with a major chain retail outlet, the models (model numbers) you probably get are not the same models you will get elsewhere. Usually, the majors buy at lower prices for models to their specifications. That is the reason you cannot find the same model numbers elsewhere if you comparison shop.

Often the foreign companies use the same manufacturing equipment as the U.S., so it just gets down to the specs. Foreign manufactured materials may be built in much more modern facilities than the U.S.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to be a "Made in the USA" buyer too; it just sounds patriotic. But then, I really don't feel like I owe it to an American on an assembly line who makes over $30 an hour and expects the company (ultimately me) to provide for them sumptiously, for the rest of their lives.
I agree, we have the ingenuity to build the best and even at the best price; if we only want to. NAFTA is showing us some hard lessons and I believe we should take notice and concentrate on being a part of the global economy. Change is good and If we don't change we will become extinct (from _Who Took My Cheese_) we all should read the book and listen up.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2007)

I have that book..I thought it was who moved my cheese...it has been a while.....Always ..always ...always.....ask someone who owns one first.
Around here there is a maytag store that lets you try appliances before you buy. Cook clean and wash....change is good.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe it was "moved", but it certainly demonstrates how we can try to  hang onto the past. Have you seen the video?
Glenn


----------



## asbestos (Apr 16, 2007)

mudmixer said:


> If you want very good appliances, bite the bullet and buy European brands, but they may also have Japanese or Korean parts.



Consumer reports always has whirlpool in the #1 or #2 spot for reliability some of the European brands are way down the list.


----------



## Blair1955 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks to each of you for your replies.

I apologize for turning this into a trade / political issue. My reason for buying products from the US or Canada is because over the years I have seen jobs leave for other parts of the world. I do feel badly for those who have lost good paying jobs and jobs that provided healthcare. I know that the US is the only industrial country without a national healthcare system. Glennjanie you are 100% right that $30 per hour is too high. On the other hand I spent two weeks in Asia in 1986. The first six nights were in Hong Kong. From there I took a day trip into the Peoples Republic of China. The living conditions there were appalling. I dont know how much these people are paid but you can bet that no one in North America could live on their income. The second week I spent in Thailand. While in Phuket I took a half-day city tour. One of the stops was at a place where they dig out cashews. I watched the women crack open the shell with a foot operated press. They were paid by piecework. For every kilo that they filled they were paid X amount of Thai Baht. When they got good at their job they could do a kilo an hour. Anyway after I got back to my hotel I figured out how much they were paid and it worked out to US $.48 per hour, 10 hours a day five days a week. So the most they made was $48.00 per 50-hour workweek. That was 11 years ago and Im sure that they are paid more now. But another case where we in the west cant work for that kind of income. 

So much for all that, if possible I would still like to look into a washer and dryer that are made in the US or again Canada if I can. 

*thanks again, Blair *


----------

